# Kmart's latest 25% off all Fishing Gear sale



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Kmart started another 25% off all Fishing Gear sale yesterday:

http://www.kmart.com.au/catalogue/20060720/large.asp?Keyword=&PageNumber=27

Sales ends Wednesday the 26th of July


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I got some bargains tonight. Most of the squidgies at my nearest Kmart were already marked down to $4 each so I got them for $3. Two packets were marked down to $2 so I got them for $1.50 each :shock: Got a 3 pack of big jigheads for only $4.50.

Also picked myself a 5ltr dry bag for about $8.50.

Gotta love a bargain!!!!!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks mate. Wouldnt have known if you didnt post. Had a few too many beers last night so to make myself feel better went in and got myself a rig for going after big fish. I ended up with 6'6" boat rod and 5" Alvey with the hell drag, its a 500BC and 30lb Platypus mono some swivels and I couldnt resist a Lazer Pro 120 1m in a blue pilchard. The whole lot for about $80.
Yeeha


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice buying Breambo, what a bargain!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe not known to all....when your dollars are tight, you can lay-by and still retain the discount price OK at Kmart....did it some years ago after a big bout of spending


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Breambo said:


> Thanks mate. Wouldnt have known if you didnt post.


Glad to be of service. I scored a few bargains myself, got a Jarvis Walker Baitcaster combo that got reduced down to $48 and was reduced even further when they applied the 25% off. I am going for a cheaper unit till I find my sea legs in the Yak, I would hate to have my SP unit go over the side.

Also got a few more lures, you can never have too many lures........ right? :wink:


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Shop inefficiency can also be a great discounter - I went to buy a reel discounted from $40 to $16, but it wouldn't scan at first, so they entered the number in manually and it came up as $8! Should have bought 5...

Crowdy


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

In the Kmark in Sydney (Broadway) i would go around looking for tackle without bar code and take it to the till........the person behind the till would just look at me and ask "do you know how mush it was marked for"
and my answer was alway "No sorry" Ive got a Shimano GTS 8/10kg barra/snapper rod for $20 and Scorpion 45 lures 75c, so i got 4
Just need to look there are alway bargins around :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Blaen. Went on Sunday and picked up four Plano waterproof lure boxes. Great excuse to go and buy more lures :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: .


----------

